# Wie am besten von Oberwerth zum Stadtwald?



## rest0ck (20. Juni 2012)

Hey.

Die Frage steht im Grunde ja schon im Titel. Ich weiß nicht, wo bzw wie ich am besten von Koblenz zum Stadtwald komme - bin da mal hoch Richtung Koblenzer Brauerei und auch ums Stadion rum, wurde aber nicht so ..wirklich fündig?

Danke schon mal 

rest0ck


----------



## benni260 (20. Juni 2012)

Hi,

wenn du an der Aral an der B9 vorbei fährst richtung Stolzenfels (Koblenzer Brauerei) dann fährst du hinter der Aral einfach nach rechts zum Rittersturz hoch. Dort gibt es dann immer wieder Wege wo du abzweigen kannst. Schau dir das ganze doch mal bei GoogleMaps vorher an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rest0ck (20. Juni 2012)

Ach da, ..danke schon mal 
Wie komme ich denn am besten auf die Andere Straßenseite? Hm moment, etwas weiter Richtung Koblenz ist eine Ampel, richtig?


----------



## Bjoern3003 (20. Juni 2012)

Ampel dürfte da lange keine kommen. Aber dort wo es hoch zum Rittersturz geht einfach die Strasse rüber ist auch nen Fussweg runter zum Oberwerth / Parkplatz. An der Ecke haben die Buss auch immer geparkt, als Koblenz noch in der Bundesliga war


----------



## benni260 (21. Juni 2012)

Wenn du vor der Sporthalle (Haupteingang) stehst, schaust du nach rechts, da kommt dann ne Unterführung. Oben angelangt nur noch gerade aus über die B9 rüber und schon biste am Anfang vom Rittersturz. Einfach da den Berg hoch. Wirklich ganz easy. Woher kommst du denn?


----------



## rest0ck (23. Juni 2012)

Danke, habs heute gefunden - komme übrigens aus Koblenz, drum ist mir die Frage auch etwas peinlich ;P
Oh man der Weg hoch ist aber schon anstrengend, muss an meiner Kondition arbeiten. Habs dann aber doch geschafft. Aber wann kommt man denn an eine Strecke, an der man vll mal länger, weniger Steil abwärts fahren kann? So runterbrettern ist zwar schön und spaßig aber sehr kurzweilig :/


----------



## benni260 (23. Juni 2012)

Ich fahre immer oben bei der großen U-Kurve (links gehts zum Rittersturzaussichtspunkt) den rechten oberen Weg weiter bis zum großen Parkplatz in der Nähe vom Cafe glaube ich. Von dort aus gibt es mehrere Wege die man durchn Wald fahren kann. Schön ists wenn du direkt neben dem Funkturm stehst (da ist auch ne Waldhütte) und dann Bergrunter und zum Schluss Königsbachertrail rauskommst. Da fährt man auch was länger. Manchmal fahren wir auch mit dem Bus hoch zum Remstekcen und starten dort unsere Touren. Du musst einfach mal jeden Weg fahren. Ich kenne mittlerweile schon einige Trails und freue mich immer wieder auf neue. Dank der App "MyTracks" kann man seine gefahrenen Routen auch abspeichern und bei GoogleMaps hochladen.


----------



## rest0ck (23. Juni 2012)

Als ich bin in der 1. U-Kurve (glaub du meinst die nicht) so einen Pfad hoch, da kam ich an einen Parkplatz - von dort bin ich erst einen viel zu matschigen Weg hoch und wieder umgekehrt. Danach weiter die "normale Straße" entlang bis zu dem Waldspielplatz, da bin ich dann .. hm glaub irgendwo links hoch, kamen mir auch schon ein paar MTB-Fahrer entgegen gerast mit den Worten "Da kommt gleich noch ein ganz schneller, pass auf" ..was offensichtlich Ironie war :>
Naja etwas weiter oben bin ich dann umgekehrt, weil ich endlich bergab fahren wollte 

Also welche U Kurve meinst du genau? Am anfang direkt? Oder nach der 2. Kurve? Nimmst du auch diese Abkürzung? Hab Mytracks übrigens auch mal geladen und werde sie bei der nächsten Fahrt mal anschmeissen  ..obwohl ich von meinem SGS GPS jetzt nicht so begeistert bin.


----------



## benni260 (27. Juni 2012)

Also erst mal kommt kommt die erste U-Kurve nach rechts, dann die 2. nach links, danach gehts wieder "gerade aus" bis zu abbiegung zum waldspielplatz (rechts hoch). An diesem Punkt teilt sich die "Straße" in 2 Abschnitte. Links der untere fürht zum Aussichtspunkt Rittersturz, rechts der obere fürht (hm sagen wir mal nen kilometer) zu einem großen Parkplatz, ich weiß das ist viel berg hoch aber lohnt sich. Und von diesem Parkplatz aus gibts eben mehrere Wege nach Stolzenfels, Rhens, zum Kühkopf (Sendeturm), oder wieder runter.

Wir könnten ja mal zusammen fahren, bin eh auf der Suche nach Waldbegeisterten, mein kumpel kann zurzeit nicht da er durch den rhenser marathon vor knapp 3 wochen nen armbruch hat. Ab morgen kann ich abends ab 18 uhr wieder radeln.

Dabei fällt mir ein, morgen ist ja wieder deutschland dran, d.h. am Freitag hätte ich ab 17 Uhr Zeit.


----------



## mtbMitsch (19. Juli 2012)

Hi :-D


----------



## david1234 (11. August 2012)

Versuch´s mal mit radwanderland.de <hört sich zwar etwas dumm an, das ist aber vom Land Rheinland Pfalz> und das sind alle ausgewiesenen Radwege in RLP...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

